# 3M Rotary died - What next!



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Hi All,

My trust 3M rotary :buffer: died at the weekend. It's been through numerous bushes and bits over the years, so it's time to retire it. 

My question is......."What next?"

Do I get another 3M, as it's a nice bit of kit, or go Festool, Rupes, Flex or something else I've not considered. I want it to be a rotary and not DA, as I have a DA already. Anyone got a recommendation? :thumb:

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I can't see past my 5 year old Rupes LH18EN (now LH18ENS) and it's a very similar to the 3M machine you're retiring. The light weight of 1.9 Kg is a definite bonus when working on the vertical sides of a car. 

Very reasonably priced as well and easily available for just under £200. Have a look for offers on Black Friday and you may get it even cheaper. 

Alan W


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Im in the same boat but think I'm going to switch to DA, had a shot of a Rupes Mk 2 and thats what I'm going for. Hopefully there will be some good deals on black Friday


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry to butt in, but I have the Rupes mark11 and a bloody good machine it is, but has anybody used the Kamikaze backing plate to give it more free spin and also the washer mod.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

My vote if staying with rotary would go to the flex pe14-2


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> Sorry to butt in, but I have the Rupes mark11 and a bloody good machine it is, but has anybody used the Kamikaze backing plate to give it more free spin and also the washer mod.


There aren't many people using the Kamikaze Katana or Beast backing plates mainly due to the significant cost.  The Katana backing plates are direct replacements, size wise, for the original Rupes backing plates. The Beast backing plates allow a smaller pad to be used and hence offer greater flexibility from a single machine. The downside is that the edge of the aluminium backing plate can do a lot of damage if accidentally it comes into contact with the paint. This doesn't happen with the original rubber backing plates.

The washer mod is only applicable to the original (Mk1) Rupes machines and not the Mk11 versions. Basically it moved the backing plate away from the shroud to stop it rubbing on it. The reduced friction created a bit more speed and less chance of the machine bogging down. However, it also meant that the backing plate took longer to slow down when the machine was stopped. It also invalidated the warranty. 

Hope this helps.

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> There aren't many people using the Kamikaze Katana or Beast backing plates mainly due to the significant cost.  The Katana backing plates are direct replacements, size wise, for the original Rupes backing plates. The Beast backing plates allow a smaller pad to be used and hence offer greater flexibility from a single machine. The downside is that the edge of the aluminium backing plate can do a lot of damage if accidentally it comes into contact with the paint. This doesn't happen with the original rubber backing plates.
> 
> The washer mod is only applicable to the original (Mk1) Rupes machines and not the Mk11 versions. Basically it moved the backing plate away from the shroud to stop it rubbing on it. The reduced friction created a bit more speed and less chance of the machine bogging down. However, it also meant that the backing plate took longer to slow down when the machine was stopped. It also invalidated the warranty.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan:thumb:

I know they are expensive to buy, but do you think it would make a difference when it comes to correction work? Would I need to lower my speed on the Rupes or just use it at the same speed as before as for touching the paint with the edge of the backing plate, I don't think that would be a problem at all.

As for the first question, I would switch to the Rupes machine:buffer: you have more scope for using different pads for cutting and polishing and you are less likely to not leave any hollowgrams when polishing especially on soft paint if used correctly. Maybe look out for some deals on Black Friday for the mark11:thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Thanks All.

Black Friday deal is definitely something I'd be looking for. Have already found a new Flex PE12-4 for £280. Might check out the Rupes too.


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

I recommend Milwaukee buffers.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> Thanks Alan:thumb:
> 
> I know they are expensive to buy, but do you think it would make a difference when it comes to correction work?


I think they are just nicer to use. They (supposedly) make the machine slightly smoother and allow more 'feel' of the pad and paint due to the solid nature of them compared with the original Rupes backing plates. I think Rob Leys at Gleammachine is using one so perhaps pm Rob for his professional experience of them. 



chongo said:


> Would I need to lower my speed on the Rupes or just use it at the same speed as before


No change in technique would be required. :buffer:



chongo said:


> as for touching the paint with the edge of the backing plate, I don't think that would be a problem at all.


A few Autopians have been put off by this but if you're careful this shouldn't be an issue as you have said.

A Duetto with the smaller Beast backing plate would be a superb combination in my opinion and allow both sizes of Rupes pads to be used on the same machine. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks again Alan.

The Duetto is my next purchase so maybe I will also get the smaller backing plate so I could use both size pads as you said:thumb: Maybe I will pm rob and ask, but thanks for getting back. 

Mick.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

No problem Mick, glad to help. 

Let me know what you end doing and how you get on.

I think UF have 10% off on Friday. 

Alan W


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for the Flex PE 14-2


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone used the Rupes Bigfoot 15 mk 11 I have a 3M rotary that I can't get used to only used on 2/3 cars and looking to change prefer DA and think the Rupes might be what I'm after.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Why dont you fix your broken 3m
Maybe the brushes are all gone try to replace them


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I went Rupes Bigfoot II 15....still got my Chicago rotary and it is still avery useful and valuable tool.

I was always sceptical about the hype on the Rupes...what can I say now after doing a 2 stage correction on the 208GTi over Christmas....quite simply blown away with first off the speed it corrects at and the finish you can get on the refining final step. The car came out like a mirror and took me probably half the time to do vs the rotary.

Other winning points are there is little or no 'kick back" like you get from a rotary and also if you do stray on to a plastic/rubber trim it doesn't burn it instantly....only downsides are they are not brilliant at getting into tight spaces.

So would I recommend the Rupes....100% yes I have been fully converted but as I say I still have my rotary and will use it when I need. As for the cost of the MkII Rupes yes its high but the build quality is like nothing I have ever experienced.....it will put your 3M to shame and show you how darn plasticky an cheap feeling it is (and i have owned a 3M rotary before).

DO IT is my closing comment!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I second what nick says, it's a machine that can do everything but also in the mix is the Rupes 75 mini which is probably my favourite tool I have. It can just about do everything I need it to do, and it doesn't heat up as do the cheap copy ones that are half price.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Only had my Rupes 15 mk11 for a couple of days and am very impressed with it. The finish I am getting on some pretty rough panels is outstanding, and I am still only learning. Up to now I have only used the pads and polish that came with it (yellow and green) but will try some other polishes soon. I might even try some chem guys hexlogic pads as I can get them locally. 
It is a lot of money but the quality is outstanding and it feels really nice to use..


----------

